# semi-gloss paint over semi-gloss



## jerry1967 (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I paint semi-gloss paint over semi-gloss? I did this but when I went to wash the paint down it peeled right off. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

It depends on the paint you have on the wall, and the paint you want to put over it.

By rights, if you have a semigloss oil or latex paint, you should really sand it down before applying an oil or latex paint, respectively, over it. That is, sand down a semi-gloss oil before repainting with oil, sand down a semi-gloss latex before repainting with latex. Ditto for gloss.

Non-ditto for anything under semi-gloss. Paint over satin oil based paint with oil based paint, paint over satin latex paint with latex paint. No sanding required.

However, if you have a semigloss oil based paint, and you want to paint over it with a latex, then you definitely need to sand it down before applying your latex paint. Otherwise it won't stick!

Did you sand down the substrate paint before painting over it?

And, was the substrate an oil based paint, and did you paint over it with a latex?

Sanding will make all the difference in the world when it comes to adhesion of one paint to another. If you don't roughen the surface of the substrate to increase it's surface area, you can't expect to have very good adhesion of latex paint to oil based paint. (and, vice versa, really)


----------



## EPI (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like he painted over oil with latex. But i would have done more than sand. If you want to use latex over oil you 1st need to prime it. But know it looks like you have a bigger issue. You need to peal off as much as you can, sand the edges where you peeled, prime and repaint.

I hope you you well. 

I just saw a house the whole entire house was originally painted with oil paint, and the yahoo painter they hired painted latex over oil without priming. Some painters actually believe that you need no primer but i would not take a chance. I don't want a call a month latter asking me why their paint is pealing?​


----------

